# Network problem



## bettygriffin (Oct 19, 2014)

I always play scrabble on facebook but am getting a network error and it won't allow me to play my games. Please help I'm not computer savi


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Which iPod, iPad or iPhone? Which version of iOS?

Problem is with cellular, Wi-Fi or both?

The exact message is "a network error"?


----------

